# Run fountain pumps for Hydropoic system



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

Hello All

Where I live the soil is not that great and have been having mixed results with our gardens the past few years. So, this year I thought I would try some hydropoic gardening. I have researched building my own system and found I have most of the parts around the house.

But, where I am putting the garden is not near any source of power so I thought I would set up a simple solar system.

It will be only 1 or 2 panels that I can get on craigslist or ebay for a good deal. A simple 1000 watt inverter ( the type hooked up to car batteries) A deep cycle marine battery or a golf cart battery. and a charge controller.

I will be powering 4-6 small fountain pumps that use very little power and they will not run constantly. During the day should not be a problem but I would need enough battery for the overnite.

My question is in regards to the charge controller

I was thinking of something like this

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N1UBGB...26&pd_rd_r=CPK01CD6X08CENFQAJVG&pd_rd_w=G7OeW

harbor freight also has a similar one. Do you think that would be enough with one 50watt panel

thanks in advance

al


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Someone with industrial electronics knowledge will be around, shortly. I just wanted to tip my hat to you for building an hydroponic garden!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hempy buckets are a lot more efficient and less hassle and still qualifies as true hydro. Instead of the growing medium they suggest go to the pro lawn maintainance place..Lesco is the the name of the big one around here and buy yourself some stuff Brand name Turface. It comes in 50 lb bags for about 15 bucks. Its a fired clay product used to dry up wet sports fields. It soaks up water quick and releases it back slow. Hook up your pumps to water the buckets. There ya go. 
https://www.softsecrets.com/gb/grow/grow-reports/guide-to-hempy-buckets/


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

bigwheel said:


> Hempy buckets are a lot more efficient and less hassle and still qualifies as true hydro. Instead of the growing medium they suggest go to the pro lawn maintainance place..Lesco is the the name of the big one around here and buy yourself some stuff Brand name Turface. It comes in 50 lb bags for about 15 bucks. Its a fired clay product used to dry up wet sports fields. It soaks up water quick and releases it back slow. Hook up your pumps to water the buckets. There ya go.
> https://www.softsecrets.com/gb/grow/grow-reports/guide-to-hempy-buckets/


Hi, thanks for the info. I do not really have a problem with the growing medium. i have coco coir which seems to be about the same. my concern is powering the pumps

al


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

What would you like to know?

All the water that moves in my house is moved by solar.
I'm not an expert but I have a dependable economy set up that just works.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow..look what popped up here. Somebody that knows about it. Thanks budget.


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

the question I have is about the charge controller. Like I said in my Original Post I am only going to power 4-6 small fountain pumps

thanks

al


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

agmccall said:


> the question I have is about the charge controller. Like I said in my Original Post I am only going to power 4-6 small fountain pumps


You are making a lot of assumptions with no information.

1. 4-6 small pumps, is it 4, or 6, and what is small? 
2. How many watts do they consume when running?
3. Why are they running at night?
4. You've picked your solar panel, and assumed 1 would be enough.
5. One deep cycle battery, again how much do you need?

You need more than just us telling you that inverter would work, first that is not a name brand inverter in the solar world, I would suggest a Sunny Boy, or equivalent.

I could look all this stuff up for you but instead I will send you to a Forum that can answer your questions, however they are a tough crowd, so be prepared to be embarrassed, the first thing they will want to know is what is your requirement, how many pumps, how long do they run, running in the day or night is really not a parameter as you have to plan for cloudy days anyway.

The site is of course http://forum.solar-electric.com/

I am in no way affiliated with them, however the store that owns the forum does not push their equipment.

*Rancher*


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

agmccall said:


> the question I have is about the charge controller. Like I said in my Original Post I am only going to power 4-6 small fountain pumps
> 
> thanks
> 
> al


 If your looking for a low cost controller you can pick up a controller from eBay that's very cost effective. $10 to $15.
I have one that I use for experiments and it also stays in use for a separate system that is for my nightlight.

You will have a lot of people tell you that this kind of controller is junk and not to waist your money on one
I have a few of these in my Faraday cage as spares. The one I'm using is a few years old 4 maybe 5 and it has been dropped,
left out in the weather, Sat in the hot sun and the dog chewed the corner off and it still works great.

That one your looking at is on eBay for $15 not $55

And easy to hook up you only need to hook up 4 wires. Pull the current off the batteries not through the controller.
This makes life easy for the controller. That's how I do it and my cheap controller has lasted for years.
Controllers like these are like $14


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't like being told what to do. But if you don't mind I would like to make a few suggestions.

Rather than an inverter go with 12 volt pumps,, Less parts and less work for the system.

For a battery or two check out the Walmart deep cycle they have one for about $100 that seems
to do nicely with solar. They have a 3 year warranty but anything over 5 years is a gift.
Run two if you can afford it.

Don't run 2 small panels. Run one big one. You can get a great deal on like a 380 watt panel.
Cheaper by the watt to buy and less parts to mess with -- Keep it simple 
If you do run two make them big ones

Build a system larger than you need. Keep in mind that in the winter months the sunlight 
is very limited so more panels are needed to work as well as summer. Also if you keep
your batteries charged up and don't drain them down so much they will last a lot longer.
That's why even if you can get buy with one battery two is much better.

Look on craigslist for a deal like this less than $1 per watt
and check out the batteries at

https://akroncanton.craigslist.org/for/d/hanwha-solar-panels-new-ul/6458045860.html


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Great discussion folks thanks. Using the 12 volt batteries and pumps sounds like a great plan. Do recall from chatting on the RV forums...that is a person wants to go that route...and maybe somebody on here said...two six volt golf cart batteries jumpered together will out last a typical 12 volt deep cycle any old day. Sams seels em pretty reasonalbe I think Know for a fact a 12 volt marine will last 12 months sometimes..lol.


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

budgetprepp-n said:


> If your looking for a low cost controller you can pick up a controller from eBay that's very cost effective. $10 to $15.
> I have one that I use for experiments and it also stays in use for a separate system that is for my nightlight.
> 
> You will have a lot of people tell you that this kind of controller is junk and not to waist your money on one
> ...


Thanks for this info. What size panel do you use with this. I can get a deal on some 280 watt panels Will the controller handle a panel that size.

I am not worried about the winter as the syste will only run in the summer.

As far as going with 12 volt pumps. I already have the inverter and the pumps are about the same price so no big deal there.

The pumps I am looking at getting are about 15 watts

al


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

agmccall said:


> Thanks for this info. What size panel do you use with this. I can get a deal on some 280 watt panels Will the controller handle a panel that size.
> 
> I am not worried about the winter as the syste will only run in the summer.
> 
> ...


How many pumps will run and how many hours a day will they run?
We need to know total consumption To figure out what you need far as a panel and battery 
Some guys on here are really good at that.

If you speak any teckaneez you'll be OK


----------

